# Power Pole to House underground run



## xmlaroux

I have a new power pole on my 5 acre property.  I need to run a 200Amp power from the pole to the house.  The electrician used 4/0 aluminum from the breaker on the pole to the WIP on the top of the power pole.  He stated I need the same to go from the Pole to the house underground.  That is fine, however I would prefer a copper run.  I have 300 Feet from Pole to my house.  I know I need to run 3 cables in a special PVC pipe, however what size should I use?  Doesn't 2/0 copper = 4/0 Aluminum?  That is what the internet seems to show.  I know I will have a little drop over that long a run.. What is the best run for this situation?

Thanks.
XM


----------



## joecaption

And why is the power company not running that wire for you to the panel box?


----------



## speedy petey

xmlaroux said:


> I have a new power pole on my 5 acre property.  I need to run a 200Amp power from the pole to the house.  The electrician used 4/0 aluminum from the breaker on the pole to the WIP on the top of the power pole.  He stated I need the same to go from the Pole to the house underground.


Thing is now you need 4-wire from the disconnect to the house. WHY did he install a break at the pole???




xmlaroux said:


> I know I need to run 3 cables in a special PVC pipe, however what size should I use?  Doesn't 2/0 copper = 4/0 Aluminum?


Yes, 2/0cu is proper for a 200A residential service, and it is not "special" PVC pipe. It is plain old electrical PVC. Schedule 40 underground and Sch80 anywhere exposed where it can be damaged.


----------



## speedy petey

joecaption said:


> And why is the power company not running that wire for you to the panel box?


Because in most places this is not done. The customer is responsible for the underground portion to the house.
In my area the customer is even responsible for underground primary.


----------



## xmlaroux

Thanks for the quick response.  Yes, the power pile has my meter on it with the mainbreaker.  I will need to use schedule 40(Electrical)  underground.  If I use 2/0 copper, will I lose too much amperage over 300 feet?   And why 4 wire?  Ground, nutral, and hot, what is the fourth for?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## gatorfan

xmlaroux said:


> If I use 2/0 copper, will I lose too much amperage over 300 feet?



Probably, you'll drop about 5%.  Depends on your AHJ if this is legal or not.



xmlaroux said:


> And why 4 wire?  Ground, nutral, and hot, what is the fourth for?



With all due respect, are you sure this is project you want to tackle?  There are two hots in a feeder.  I don't know if you'd run a ground though, since you don't normally do so for a detached structure (each should have its own ground system at both boxes).

Matt


----------



## speedy petey

gatorfan said:


> Probably, you'll drop about 5%.  Depends on your AHJ if this is legal or not.


This is the main power feeder. It follows different rules than a sub-feed or branch circuit.






gatorfan said:


> With all due respect, are you sure this is project you want to tackle?  There are two hots in a feeder.


I agree.   





gatorfan said:


> I don't know if you'd run a ground though, since you don't normally do so for a detached structure (each should have its own ground system at both boxes).


With all due respect, this is completely wrong.
A detached or separate structure USED to be able to dual-use the neutral also as a ground. For quite a few years now this allowance has been removed. A detached structure requires a separate ground and neutral run with a feeder, even a main power feeder. 

A grounding electrode is required at any detached structure fed with more than one circuit.
A grounding electrode (system) has NOTHING to do with the equipment ground run with a feeder or circuit.


----------



## gatorfan

speedy petey said:


> This is the main power feeder. It follows different rules than a sub-feed or branch circuit.



True in the NEC, but some jurisdictions have more strict rules.  In Florida (where I live) FBC 13-413.ABC.1.1 requires: "Feeder and customer-owned service conductors shall be sized for a maximum voltage drop of 2 percent at design load."



speedy petey said:


> With all due respect, this is completely wrong.
> A detached or separate structure USED to be able to dual-use the neutral also as a ground. For quite a few years now this allowance has been removed. A detached structure requires a separate ground and neutral run with a feeder, even a main power feeder.
> 
> A grounding electrode is required at any detached structure fed with more than one circuit.
> A grounding electrode (system) has NOTHING to do with the equipment ground run with a feeder or circuit.



I stand very corrected.  That's what I get for trying to answer without looking it up first.  As an amateur, I've learned most of the residential portions of the code working on my own place, but this is one area I have obviously not gotten to yet....  Luckily I CYAed with the "I think" 

Matt


----------

